# Marbella & where else?



## andrea t (Sep 13, 2009)

We are confirmed for a week in July at Marbella.  We can never stay away 2 weeks, but because the  long flight cuts into travel time, we will stay in the area for 10 Days.  For those of you that have been there, should I just book 3 more nights at Marbella or spend my extra 3 nights elsewhere in the area?  We will have a car and will be doing day trips. Anyone want to offer their suggestion?  Thanks!


----------



## applegirl (Sep 13, 2009)

If you decide to stay at Marbella for more time, consider booking as many nights as you can using MRPs.  I just discovered I can do this next year for our Newoprt coast stay for only 30,000 pts. per night, which isn't bad considered how much they rent the units for (usually $300 to $400 a night).  If you are going to relax 10 nights in one place will really give you that sense of "ahhhhhh" and not feel like you are rushing through the week.

BTW, have you seen jerseyfinn's pictures of Marbella Marriott?  They are amazing!  That place looks so gorgeous.  I'm jealous!

Janna


----------



## chriskre (Sep 13, 2009)

applegirl said:


> BTW, have you seen jerseyfinn's pictures of Marbella Marriott?  They are amazing!  That place looks so gorgeous.  I'm jealous!
> 
> Janna



Where is a link for the pictures.  I'd love to see them.  I'm booked there for Dec for 2 weeks this year.  Can't wait.


----------



## IuLiKa (Sep 14, 2009)

Just got back from Marbella, the place is fabulous. I stayed only 6 nights (flight problems), but I wish I was there 2 weeks. 

You can go to Seville and Granada for additional days. There are a lot of ideas on the Marriott board if you do a search for Marbella or Playa Andaluza.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 14, 2009)

For a completely different exposure, we drove to Portugal's Algarve (?) area. Lots of tall cliffs and ocean.   It was less than a 3 hr drive thru great roads and beautiful country.  They have an airport you may be able to fly home from.  We didn't, we drove back to the Marbella area's airport to come home.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 14, 2009)

I would spend those 3 nites elsewhere.  Maybe Lisbon, Barcelona or Madrid rather than Sevilla or Granada which are doable daytrips from Marbella.  

The Costa del Sol is a great resort area, but I would go further afield to enjoy a different aspect of Spain.

We flew into Lisbon, rented a car there and drove the 5-6 hours to Marbella for a week and then on to Vilamoura Portugal ending with 2 nites in Lisbon.  That way we didn't have to pay a pricey drop-off fee on the car rental.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2009)

Look into the Spanish Paradores. These are historical buildings- castles/ convents/ fortresses and the like that have been repurposed into luxury lodgings. They are truly unique and wonderful. They are scattered all over Spain. 

For a truly memorable experience that isn't a Marriott in a foreign land (not that there's anything _wrong_ with them), check it out:

http://www.paradores-spain.com/

Jim Ricks


----------



## andrea t (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions.  I will look into them all.  And yes I saw jerseyfinn's photos...thats one of the reasons we're going!  The area and resort are beautiful!


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Look into the Spanish Paradores. These are historical buildings- castles/ convents/ fortresses and the like that have been repurposed into luxury lodgings. They are truly unique and wonderful. They are scattered all over Spain.
> 
> For a truly memorable experience that isn't a Marriott in a foreign land (not that there's anything _wrong_ with them), check it out:
> 
> ...



Wow! These seem pricey compared to II getaways.  I think if it wasn't for II I'd be going for 5 days instead of 2 weeks.  That's why I love timesharing.  And I'm getting a 3 bedroom Marriott for 2 weeks for the price of less than 4 nights in Malaga in one of these paradores.  The money I save on lodging will pay for lots of day tours.


----------



## andrea t (Sep 14, 2009)

While I agree that timeshares offer better value, sometimes the paradores offer history and more cultural immersion.  I noticed there's a paradore that is part of the Alhambra!  Staying in places like that are like a living and breathing history lesson!  I love it!


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Sep 14, 2009)

Indeed the Paradores tend to be at the high end of the market particulary near large cities , but well worth the extra. Spain is a wonderful country to visit and there is wide variety of accommodation .Tripadvisor will keep you right...enjoy 
G


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2009)

andrea t said:


> While I agree that timeshares offer better value, sometimes the paradores offer history and more cultural immersion.  I noticed there's a paradore that is part of the Alhambra!  Staying in places like that are like a living and breathing history lesson!  I love it!



The Paradore at The Alhambra used to be the convent there after the Muslims were evicted. We were told that one is the most difficult to book of all Paradores. Good luck. 

Portugal also has a similar program of historical lodgings called Pousadas. 
Here's a link: http://www.pousadas.pt/historicalhotels/EN

Jim Ricks


----------



## jerseyfinn (Sep 15, 2009)

Andrea,

I think you will discover that the _velocity of time_ will absolutely fly past you when you are in Marbella. Those days will really go by quickly because there is so much to do & Costa del Sol is  -- well, it's simply an amazing place to visit. You have wisely set aside a few extra days, so I'd suggest standing pat either at MMB or try some days at Playa - which ever resort you could use points or leverage the MOD code to extend your stay. 

BTW, your remarks about flying a long distance and not wanting to run home are a good observation. It's a good idea to extend a stay as long as you can to leverage the cost of flying and maximize your experience. One never knows when/if they will return to a destination, so it is indeed wise to exploit that time to immerse yourself in a place.

Barry


----------



## Carol C (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd try for a timeshare in Morocco for a week.


----------



## brobinso (Sep 23, 2009)

When we stayed in Marbella, we did day trips to Morocco and Gibraltar.  Both were fabulous.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 28, 2009)

I stayed in Seville for a few nights. We left Marbella and drove there - we stopped at Gibralter for the day - it's on the way. My picture trails give advice on things to do, too. Have fun.

Seville/Gibralter http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20065407

Marbella http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20057024

Morocco http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20064804


----------



## irishween (Sep 28, 2009)

Would anyone suggest spending two weeks at Marabella or doing one week in Marabella and another week somewhere else - maybe Portugal?  It would be my husband, son and daughter 10 and 6, and myself.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 29, 2009)

*My Choice*

was to do a week in Marbella and a week in Portugal.  We stayed at the Four Seasons in Vilamoura, PT, which altho a resort area like Marbella, had a less frenetic vibe. There were numerous daytrips offered by this resort to as far away as Fatima. The Portuguese countryside is less developed than the environs aroung Marbella.  

Both places were incredible.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 30, 2009)

We spent two weeks in Spain, with non-timeshare stays in several cities on either side of a week in a Costa del Sol timeshare.  We spent time in both Seville and Granada and would agree with a prior poster who suggested those as possible cities.  They are within easy driving distance, and are great places to stay in the city itself.  During our week at the timeshare we did Gibraltar and Ronda as day trips.  We loved Barcelona but flew there from Malaga because it seemed like too long a drive.


----------

